# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  voorstellen

## vloerkleed

dag medestrijders

Mijn naam is Lorie,ik ben 66 jaar en zit al 6 jaar aan de paroxetine,3 pogingen gedaan om te stoppen,3x mislukt
Maar denk dat ik dit in een ander topic moet zetten,dus ga me nog even verdiepen waar en hoe
lieve gr;Lorie

----------

